
Another High Profile Google Exit:This time , Without Exit Package - totaldude87
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jilliandonfro/2020/01/10/alphabet-chief-legal-officer-david-drummond-leaves-company/#183c336e6008
======
dredmorbius
Earlier / dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22013436](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22013436)

Though the CNBC article seems to have the most comprehensive treatmen:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22014115](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22014115)

